# Soft tissue mass in the esophageal gastric junction



## ohn0disaster (May 31, 2011)

Hope everyone had a nice Memorial Day weekend!

Unfortunately, it's time to get back to work.

I'm hoping someone can help me with this DX, "*soft tissue mass in the esophageal gastric junction*". I'm not sure what to assign here. It's pending evaluation so, until then, this is the most definitive DX I've got.


----------



## ohn0disaster (May 31, 2011)

Anyone have any suggestions on this one?


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jun 1, 2011)

I am leaning towards 530.89.  Please check.

PS:  Unfortunately, we did not have off for Memorial Day here in India .


----------



## terribrown (Jun 6, 2011)

Esophageal gastric junction is aka epigastric. Mass, epigastric leads us to 789.36.


----------



## preserene (Jun 6, 2011)

Good shot with 789.36. We can not find one more specific than this until you get to know what mass it is from path report.
I dont find a reason to place  a mass under a 'disorder category' when it is a 'mass' and  when there is a code specific for a mass in the epigastric region.
Thank you


----------

